# cockroach



## ezi

I have been collecting this word 

To give a hint, the one that started my collection is "sirsaar"


----------



## Abbassupreme

It's "susk" in Persian, with a Spanish "u".


----------



## bozgeez

Italian:
uno scarafaggio
Spanish:
una cucaracha
French:
un cafard


----------



## Krümelmonster

German: die Kakerlake (or die Schabe)


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:* torakka*


----------



## jippie

In Dutch: een kakkerlak


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *barata*.


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Ipis(ipes) - a cockroach


----------



## Stéphane89

There are several words in French: *Cafard, Cancrelat, Blatte, Meunier.*


----------



## Vejrudsigt

*Danish*: en kakerlak.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: صرصور (_SurSuur_)


----------



## kimchi39

Korean : 바퀴벌레 (Ba qui bul re)


----------



## femmejolie

*Catalan*:
escarabat de cuina
*Basque* :
labezomorro (labe =oven and zomorro =bug)
*Romanian:*
gândac de bucătărie
*Polish:*
karaluch
*Hungarian:*
Svábbogár 
*Russian :*
таракан 
*Czech and Slovak: *
šváb 
*Greek :*
κατσαρίδα
*Svedish : *
kackerlacka
*Norwegian :*
kakerlakk
*Turkish*:
hamamböceği
*Hebrew:* 
תיקן, מקק‬
*Chinese : *蟑螂
*Japanese :* ごきぶり
*Lithuanian:*
tarakonas
*Estonian:*
tarakan
*Icelandic:*
kakkalakki
*Indonesian:*
lipas


----------



## sapphira

Chinese: 蟑螂


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam : KuRa


----------



## mimi2

in Vietnamese: *con gián*


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian: *tarakāns


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

bubašvaba / бубашваба


----------



## GEmatt

sapphira said:


> Chinese: 蟑螂


Pronounced zhang1lang2


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Panjabi:  jingar


----------



## ezi

elroy said:


> Arabic: صرصور (_SurSuur_)




is that MSA or PA? --my egyptian cockroach was always a SirSaar


----------



## lazarus1907

Just in case you're itnerested_, _the word _cockroach _in English comes from the Spanish _cucaracha_,and this, from Latin _cucus_, and in greek. κόκκυξ.


----------



## badgrammar

femmejolie said:


> *Turkish*: hamamböcegi


Wow, I am surprised by the Turkish version (sorry, the accents don't work right!), it's kind of funny, it literally means hammam (steam bath/Turkish bath) bug!!!

No offense intended, but are you sure this is the correct and only word for cockroach in Turkish, or is it just a slang/nickname?  If it is, then how ever did it get that name?  Are roaches known for enjoying steambaths?  If they are, there must have been some funny tv ads/comic strips/cartoons in Turkey showing a cockroach in his hammam towel, cleansing his pores !

Anybody have any more info on that?

Simdiden te$ekkür!


----------



## elroy

ezi said:


> is that MSA or PA? --my egyptian cockroach was always a SirSaar


 It's MSA.  In PA it's _SarSuur_.


----------



## cherine

ezi said:


> is that MSA or PA? --my egyptian cockroach was always a SirSaar


Actually in Egypt we say SorSaar صُرصار , plural SaraaSiir صراصير .


----------



## ezi

cherine said:


> Actually in Egypt we say SorSaar صُرصار , plural SaraaSiir صراصير .



Ok -I guess the vowel is rather dark, so it is hard to tell if it is an "i" or a "o" -maybe more lika a schwa? --I mean I have only heard it, never seen it written. The plural I´ve heard is the same, yes.

Thanks to all for your posts


----------



## Spectre scolaire

sapphira said:
			
		

> Chinese: 蟑螂


If I may add in pinyin: zhāngláng. (_GEmatt_ already supplied a “preliminary version” of it).

The Chinese term is intriguing because none of the words, seen in isolation, has any meaning in Mandarin. Both are, however, according to the radical, “related to insect” – whatever that means for the Chinese! - indeed what sort of insect? Both cannot be a cockroach! Does anybody out there know what “cockroach” is in Classical Chinese?

PS: About my irony surrounding “insects in Chinese”, cf. a word like 蠔 háo, “oyster”.

By the way - Latin: Blatta orientalis, cf. French blatte (mentionned by _StefKE_).


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> No offense intended, but are you sure this is the correct and only word for cockroach in Turkish, or is it just a slang/nickname?  If it is, then how ever did it get that name?



It is indeed the only word used. Far as I know, Turkish word was coined based on the word which title of its order derived from; _blatta _that must have something to do with bath in Greek.


----------



## badgrammar

Sagol Chazz!  But then, and I hope it's not going too faar off topic, I have two questions:  First, are hamambocegi actually attracted to hammams (don't know why we put two m's in English)?  And second, are there any jokes or wordplays or visual images in Turkey that stem from the name? 5i could imagine it being used in a reklam or something like that).

In French there is a bug called a "blatte".  It looks like a cockroach but isn't really one, I think it's more of an outdoor bug, maybe living in and feeding off of wood.  We rented a house one time with "des blattes" that seemed to live in the roof over the dinner table on the patio.  There was a really remarkable evening when they started falling onto the table during dinner.  Ew!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I can't think of any joke or a _reklam_ about hamam böcekleri at the moment. 

I think this comes from the fact that these bugs love hot places like baths and hamams. If we consider that the word was coined in Ottoman times where hamams were very popular, it is very probable that the common place people faced these bugs were hamams.


----------



## Arrius

In Chinyanja or Cinyanja, a Bantu language spoken in Zambia and Malawi, cockroach is "mpemvu". I can still remember the crunching of their carapaces as my ginger cat snacked on them behind the sofa.


----------



## daoxunchang

Spectre scolaire said:


> Both cannot be a cockroach! Does anybody out there know what “cockroach” is in Classical Chinese?


蟑螂:scientific name:蜚(insects like locusts in ancient Chinese books)蠊fei3lian2; or 小蠊xiao3lian2
local names:茶婆子cha2po2zi5(literal translation: old tea woman. cannot make out what it means) 、偷油婆tou1you2po2(old woman stealing oil; not much idea about the meaning, either)等(etc.)


----------



## MingRaymond

In Cantonese, 

We say 曱甴(gat9 jak9). Colloquially, we also call it 小強(siu2 koeng4), which can also be a name of a person.

Ming


----------



## cherine

ezi said:


> Ok -I guess the vowel is rather dark, so it is hard to tell if it is an "i" or a "o" -maybe more lika a schwa? --I mean I have only heard it, never seen it written.


Definitly not an "i" for that's marked with a kasra which comes below the letter.
Here's the word again, in bigger letters:

صُرصار


----------



## angel1260245123

tanzhang said:


> In Tagalog:
> 
> Ipis(ipes) - a cockroach


  you can also say that but some people will call it Curacha.
i think


----------



## daoxunchang

MingRaymond said:


> Colloquially, we also call it 小強


I thought this name only got into use after that film by 周星池 came out ! Is it not? Are you Hongkongers always calling it so?


----------



## Jean1008

"蟑螂" is correct in Mandarin Chinese.
It's could be used formally.
But in Taiwan and Hong Kong, youths also like to call cockroaches "小強".
It's casual speech and used in a more informal situation.

"強" means "strong".
"小強" = "Little Strong".
"Little Strong" here means "the little cockroach is too strong!"
It's used as the affectionate name for cockroach.
And It's very common and interesting.

Why do Taiwanese and Cantonese call cockroaches "Little Strong"?

Cockroaches exist on the earth for 35 hundred million years.----> Strong!
They survive when those dinosaurs were wiped out.-----> Strong!
They can live without drinking water for 2 months-----> Strong!
They eat nearly everything-------> Strong!
And so on.

So I also like to call it "小強".
Haha!


----------



## ferdinando

*Turkish*:
hamamböceği


----------



## femmejolie

badgrammar said:


> No offense intended, but are you sure this is the correct and only word for cockroach in Turkish, or is it just a slang/nickname? If it is, then how ever did it get that name?



Very funny!!!
Yes, I'm pretty sure this is the correct word for cockroach in Turkish.
Hamamböceği= cockroach Böceği = beetle 

Catalan=> escarabat (= beetle) + de cuina (= kitchen) = kitchen beetle; 
Basque=> labezomorro= labe (oven) + zomorro (bug) => oven bug ; 
Romanian=>gândac (= bug) de bucătărie (kitchen) = kitchen bug.

Böcek = bug
Cockroach : _cock,_ the word for rooster, and _roach,_ the name of a fish.
Are you pretty sure that cock is used in the sense of rooster? The first suggestion that came to my mind was............


----------



## divinelight

Yeah I actually had the same question. Where does _cockroach_ come from exactly?? And also in Turkish, what is _karafatma?_ Is that the word for the black widow spiders????


----------



## Tim~!

divinelight said:


> Yeah I actually had the same question. Where does _cockroach_ come from exactly??





lazarus1907 said:


> Just in case you're itnerested_, _the word _cockroach _in English comes from the Spanish _cucaracha_,and this, from Latin _cucus_, and in greek. κόκκυξ.


----------



## MingRaymond

daoxunchang said:


> I thought this name only got into use after that film by 周星池 came out ! Is it not? Are you Hongkongers always calling it so?


I don't know exactly when 小強 starts to be used to mean cockroach. Maybe it is created by him.


Jean1008 said:


> But in Taiwan and Hong Kong, youths also like to call cockroaches "小強".


Interesting. I don't know it is also used in Taiwan.


----------



## femmejolie

divinelight said:


> Yeah I actually had the same question. Where does _cockroach_ come from exactly??


*Word History:*The word for _cockroach_ in Spanish is _cucaracha._ Users of English didn't simply borrow the Spanish word, however. Instead, they made it conform in appearance to other English words: _cock,_ the word for rooster, and _roach, _the name of a fish. We don't know exactly why these words were chosen other than their resemblance to the 2 parts of the original Spanish word.The first recorded use of the word comes from a 1624 work by John Smith. 
cockroach

*Dictionary of the Royal Academy of the Spanish Language :*
Cucaracha (from "cuca" = caterpillar)


----------



## übermönch

DrWatson said:


> Finnish:* torakka*


The Russian word is quite similar, suspiciously similar to say more, *tarakan *(if I'm wrong.)





Krümelmonster said:


> German: die Kakerlake (or die Schabe)


Or 'der Kakerlak' if it is a male.


----------



## ezi

Thank you all for the posts!! Interesting reading. 

Any other languages?? I am interested in African languages´name for cockroach. (Thanks for ´mpemvu´).


----------



## spakh

divinelight said:


> Yeah I actually had the same question. Where does _cockroach_ come from exactly?? And also in Turkish, what is _karafatma?_ Is that the word for the black widow spiders????


 
"karafatma" is a kind of beetle and it has nothing to do with what you mean. black widow spider is "karadul" in Turkish.


Also "kakarak" is used for cockroach in Turkish.


----------



## CyberSetan

In Malay (also in Indonesian) :

A cockroach = satu ekor lipas

satu = one

ekor = this is a counter word, used for counting animals (any animals)

Lipas = cockroach

example of "ekor" usage: 

Dua ekor kuda = two horses

Tiga ekor ayam = three chickens

*ekor literally means "tail" in malay / indonesian


----------



## Spectre scolaire

spakh said:
			
		

> Also "kakarak" is used for cockroach in Turkish.


Never heard! Could it possibly be a loan from German? In the Antalya region there are many Germans living on a more or less permanent basis. Cockroaches too, I am afraid. A problem with _kakarak_ is that it would en_croach_ on a verbal form in Turkish (cf. the gerundive form in -ErEk [+ vowel harmony] of the verb kak=, “to push”).

Which reminds me of the word cockroach being used to characterize people.

In American urban slang a cockroach means “A citizen from France” -cf. Urban Dictionary (on the web) – second _lemma_ of 17 altogether. Only the first 7 seem to have gained general acceptance. “Racist Slurs Dictionary” confirms cockroach as an insulting term for a Frenchman, but restricts the user group to Americans of German descent. _Kakerlake_ being listed as a synonym suggests that the German word was imported to the States where a _calque_ was made.
 
In today’s Germany _Kakerlake_ is obsolete in this sense – Germans love _Kakerlaken_! – metonymically speaking.


----------



## zazap

StefKE said:


> There are several words in French: *Cafard, Cancrelat, Blatte, Meunier.*


  And in Québec: Coquerelle!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Spectre scolaire said:


> Never heard! Could it possibly be a loan from German? In the Antalya region there are many Germans living on a more or less permanent basis. Cockroaches too, I am afraid. A problem with _kakarak_ is that it would en_croach_ on a verbal form in Turkish (cf. the gerundive form in -ErEk [+ vowel harmony] of the verb kak=, “to push”).


Makes sense.

I'm from Antalya (so is spakh  ) but neither me nor any of my friends I asked have used/heard *kakarak *to mean a roach in their lives. I once heard this word used to make fun of somebody on a national TV channel, however.

Though wrong, as explained by spakh, *karafatma *is indeed used by some people to refer to roaches.


----------



## Arrius

" In today’s Germany _Kakerlake_ is obsolete in this sense – Germans love _Kakerlaken_! – metonymically speaking. " (spectre scolaire)

I don't get the joke in the second part of the sentence: metonomy is a part for the whole e.g. "All hands on deck". Which part of a cockroach do Germans love according to you? Perhaps you meant the German Americans go bananas over "Mademoiselle de Paris".
Even in WW II the Germans, whatever nastiness they otherwise got up to, were pretty mild with their nicknames except to the poor Jews, the Brits being "Tommys", the Yanks, "Amis", Russians, "Ivans" and a Frenchman was "ein Franzmann". Never heard anythng about "Kakerlak(e)" in this respect. 
However,in my youth which isn't that far back into history, there used to be a German humorous weekly called Simplicissimus, rather similar to Punch, the New Yorker or Le Canard Enchaîné, but much more corrosive than any of these, which featured an intellectual teutonic cockroach,(his name escapes me at the moment - Aloysius, maybe), who wrote scurrilous articles on the political and social scene by nimbly leaping from key to key on an oldfashioned typewriter.
One last point: why on earth should the Turks take over a word for cockroach from the the resident Germans? Röntgen, Volkswagen, Kindergarten, Lebensraum, perhaps, but surely the smallest pygmy in the Ituri Forest and the wildest headhunter in Borneo has his indigenous name for this ubiquitous pest. My German etymological dictionary connects the German word with the French "cancrelat", the Spanish "cucaracha" and the English "cockroach", but feels unable to delve further back in time. Perhaps since the Latin and Greek equivalents are similar, it was some earlier Indogermanic form that penetrated the non-IndogermanicTurkish language. It would be interesting to know whether speakers of other Turkic languages have the same word as those in Anatolia, or a distinct one which has been replaced there through relatively greater contact with the West.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Arrius said:
			
		

> I don't get the joke in the second part of the sentence


Oops, no offense intended! I wonder if I should actually have written “_metaphorically_ speaking”. Interestingly enough, _metonymy_ means, according to Webster:




> a figure of speech consisting of the use of the name of one thing for that of another


This fits pretty well! But then, convention – and Webster! – adds:




> of which it is an attribute _or with which it is associated_


A ‘metaphor’ is conventionally _a transfer of meaning_ (cf. the Greek verb μεταφέρω, “change”), whereas ‘metonymy’ does in fact mean that a “noun” or a “name” (cf. Greek όνομα, formally from the dialect form όνυμα) has been transferred from A to B meaning, like “cockroach” to “Frenchman”. However, convention requires that there should be an association between the two! –which is where _Arrius_ logically enough did not follow me!

Here is my “line of thought” - if there should be any further doubts:

a) _Kakerlake_ is the German word for “cockroach”.

b) A metaphorical(!) usage was established by the Germans ----- _Kakerlake_ = Frenchman”

c) The metaphorical use became obsolete (because Germans of today have nothing against Frenchmen) -----_Kakerlake_ = the infamous insect [i.e. a return to a)]

My “joke” _Germans love Kakerlaken_ presupposes the anachronism that _Kakerlake_ = Frenchman” still obtains.

Thanks for your precision – and indeed for your underlining a lexical convention!

Now, let’s return to the ... _Kakerlaken_ – the real ones.




			
				Arrius said:
			
		

> why on earth should the Turks take over a word for cockroach from the the resident Germans?


Well, why not? 

The further north you get in Europe, the less cockroaches you’ll find. Germans in Antalya might not be used to this kind of “nuisance” for which reason they would engage local Turks to exterminate them. Here is a scenario for _Kakerlaken_ being adapted to Turkish:

A German without any ostensible knowledge of Turkish is consulting a local insect exterminator fırm, and having looked up the word for cockroach in a German-Turkish dictionary, he says:

-Hamám bötségi váя. [hamam böceğı var, “there are --”]

–Efendim? [“Excuse me?”] The specialist asks him to sit down and have a glass of tea.

-Hamám bötségi, yáni [“that is to say”] Kakerlaken! Kakerlaken! 

And he goes on to describe the bugs. The professional exterminator will soon understand what it is all about, and he tells his colleagues about the “kakarak” of the Germans. Next time another German comes along.

-Hamám bötségi váя.

–Kakarak, değil mi? [“You mean Kakerlaken, don’t you?”]

–Jawohl [“indeed”], Kakerlaken!

And his colleagues would laugh. The German word Kakerlake has entered a _jargon_, the idiom of a special group. From the professional lingo of the exterminators, next step is the surrounding community. It may never arrive that far – but if we say _never_, we exclude the considerable linguistic humour which exists in Turkish society and the notorious lack of purism in today’s Turkish. Not knowing Turkish, means to be excluded from this.

And who knows, when everybody has got a shower installed at home and the use of _hamam_ has declined to a degree of architectural relics, you might need another word for the insects that you once upon a time found in the hamam...

_Arrius_ eventually asks "whether speakers of other Turkic languages have the same word as those in Anatolia."

I only know that in *Uyghur* it is _tarakan_ (transcribed from Arabic letters). No idea about etymology.


----------



## Arrius

Mon cher spectre scolaire,
A masterly and convincing rejoinder, indeed! You are right too about the geographical distribution of the cockroach. However, the biggest, fattest, most numerous cockroaches I have ever seen in three continents were in the kitchens of a British Army barracks in Münster, Westphalia, Germany, parts of which creatures occasionally turned up unofficially in the menu. Like roaches, British sqaddies just love chips (french fries) as betoken the latters' red polka dot complexions.
As for the "notorious lack of purism in today's Turkish" - does this mean that the language reforms under Kemal Atatürk, when thousands of Arabic and Persian words were kicked out of Turkish, is now being reversed, with the intrusion of presumably different lexical ingredients?


----------



## Spectre scolaire

таракан does not belong to my Russian vocabulary and I had completely overlooked _übermönch_’s posting. Sorry for that, _übermönch_!

This means that the cockroach has reached China – in terms of lexical item - through the Central Asian republics where the Turkic languages are hypertrophied with Russian loanwords.

This also means that _Arrius_’ question should be rephrased to: “What was this insect called before the Russians _civilized_ this part of the world?” (The Russians generally consider Russian loanwords in Turkic languages as a positive thing, whereas the opposite is perceived as clearly negative). 

My "favorite place" for cockroaches is Chicago! Big, fat and obnoxiously juicy when you tread on them...

About language policy in Turkey, _Arrius_ should probably open a separate thread.


----------



## suslik

In Estonian we say: prussakas


----------



## divinelight

Spectre scolaire said:


> таракан does not belong to my Russian vocabulary and I had completely overlooked _übermönch_’s posting. Sorry for that, _übermönch_!
> 
> This means that the cockroach has reached China – in terms of lexical item - through the Central Asian republics where the Turkic languages are hypertrophied with Russian loanwords.
> 
> This also means that _Arrius_’ question should be rephrased to: “What was this insect called before the Russians _civilized_ this part of the world?” (The Russians generally consider Russian loanwords in Turkic languages as a positive thing, whereas the opposite is perceived as clearly negative).


I would like to disagree with your opinion that Russians consider loan words from Turkish as a negative thing. There is a considerable number of loanwords from Turkish in Russian, specifically some places still have Turkic names as these places were at some point (or still are) populated by Turkic peoples (Tatars for example). This isn't necessarily seen as a negative thing though.

Also, a great amount of Russian loanwords in Central Asian Turkic languages has nothing to do with being civilized, it is just a historical consequence of Soviet Russian influence.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:

*Лебарка* or *бубашваба* (depending on where you're from).


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _blato_.


----------



## kaverison

Tamil

karappu - i think, it has something to do with, how they hide - kara - hide

Edit: I wanted to add, in Tamil, we also use

Karappaan puuchi. Puuchi - insect, karappaan may be that which hides. Karappu is the short form


----------



## apmoy70

femmejolie said:


> *Greek :* κατσαρίδα


The MoGr name *«κατσαρίδα»* [kat͡saˈɾiða] (fem.) --> _cockroach_, derives from the ancient bug's name *«κανθαρίς» kăntʰarís* (Classical 3rd declension feminine nom. sing.), *«κανθαρίδος» kăntʰărídŏs* (Classical 3rd declension fem. gen. sing.), diminutive of the Classical masc. noun *«κάνθαρος» kántʰarŏs* --> _dung-beetle_ (with obscure etymology).


----------



## franknagy

femmejolie said:


> *Hungarian:* Svábbogár


or *csótány*.


Sorry for the German-gibing _"svábbogár" = "Swabian bug"._


----------



## Gavril

Welsh *chwilen ddu *"cockroach", literally "black beetle"

Armenian has at least two terms for "cockroach":
*- Խավարասեր *(_xavaraser_), literally "lover of the dark"
*- ուտիճ *(_utič_), which is also used for various other vermin, such as clothes-moths; this may be a derivation of the word ուտ- "eat"


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

Gokikaburi : (dated) a cockroach
Gokiburi : (general) short for gokikaburi
G : (pronounced as _jee_) a slang standing for a cockroach, acronym for _gokiburi _or _gokikaburi_.


----------



## ger4

franknagy said:


> Sorry for the German-gibing _"svábbogár" = "Swabian bug"._


Even in German some similar expressions exist (at least according to Wikipedia...): _Schwabenkäfer _(_Käfer_ = 'beetle') or _Preuße_ (Prussian) - and in Polish: _karaczan prusak_. In Latin: _Blatella Germanica_. And in Serbian and Estonian...


Maja said:


> In Serbian: bubašvaba / бубашваба





suslik said:


> In Estonian we say: prussakas


Something to be proud of


----------



## franknagy

übermönch said:


> The Russian word is quite similar, suspiciously similar to say more, *tarakan *(if I'm wrong.)
> Or 'der Kakerlak' if it is a male.



How can I fix the sex of a Kakerlak?
Before its splashing, and after its splashing?


Holger2014 said:


> Even in German some similar expressions exist (at least according to Wikipedia...): _Schwabenkäfer _(_Käfer_ = 'beetle') or _Preuße_ (Prussian) - and in Polish: _karaczan prusak_. In Latin: _Blatella Germanica_. And in Serbian and Estonian...
> 
> Something to be proud of


*You can be proud of you diligent Swabian ancestors. * 
Swabian settler in the historical territory of Hungary used to be rich diligent peasants. Just like in Estonia. Their houses and store were full of food. The peasants of the other nations were poor. The cockroaches were starving in the houses of the earlier inhabitants who were seeing them at first in the houses of the Swabian settlers.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*rus domácí* = _Blattella germanica_; (Rus = a Russian; domácí = domesticus)
*šváb obecný* = _Blatta orientalis_; (Šváb = a Swabian; obecný = communis)

However the rus was probably originally prus = a Prussian. Another old name for this unpleasant insect was francouz = a Frenchman (remember Austerlitz in Moravia).


----------



## aruniyan

kaverison said:


> Tamil
> 
> karappu - i think, it has something to do with, how they hide - kara - hide
> 
> Edit: I wanted to add, in Tamil, we also use
> 
> Karappaan puuchi. Puuchi - insect, karappaan may be that which hides. Karappu is the short form


Kaverison,

in Tamil word_ *Karappan*_(Cockroach) is more similar to *Karaiyaan*(Termites), I think the name for cockroach is more to do with its disintegrating ability or one which eats on the food scraps, recently they concluded cockroaches too belongs to termite family.


----------



## ilocas2

there are about 3500 species of cockroaches in the world. These species live in Czech Republic:

Ectobius lapponicus - rusec laponský
Ectobius sylvestris - rusec lesní
Ectobius erythronotus nigricans
Phyllodromica maculata - rusec plamatý
Phyllodromica megerlei - rusec síťnatokřídlý
Blatta orientalis - šváb obecný
Periplaneta americana - šváb americký
Periplaneta australasiae - šváb australský
Periplaneta brunnea - šváb hnědý
Blattella germanica - rus domácí
Supella longipalpa - šváb hnědopruhý


----------

